# Greyhound to stop allowing CBP officers on buses without a warrant



## daybeers (Feb 22, 2020)

From the New York Times this afternoon: https://www.nytimes.com/2020/02/22/us/greyhound-border-patrol.html
Fair use quote:


> Greyhound Lines will no longer allow Border Patrol agents to conduct immigration checks on its buses without warrants, the company announced on Friday — one week after a leaked government memo revealed that agents could not board buses without consent.



This is fantastic news IMO, though I am very confused as to why CBP was the one who said they need consent from the company or a warrant, as I thought they had the authority to board within 100 miles of a border?


----------



## neroden (Mar 3, 2020)

Suspicionless warrantless dragnets were always illegal, CBP always knew that, finally a memo was leaked admitting they knew it was illegal. Does that answer your question?

Other bus lines are following suit:
https://www.centralmaine.com/2020/0...PT9xJQdan_SAqn7oXccSeCAj5rJhitZqPgAeDfQ2Ehxy0


----------

